# Homepage erstellen..



## Crâshbâsh (25. Juni 2008)

Hallo liebe Buffed User,
Ich hoffe das hier ist das richtige Forum. Ich wollte meine alte Gilde wieder neu gründen und möchte diesesmal eine Ordentlich Homepage mit EQ-DKP (plus) haben.
Die Vorläufige HP: http://medianoctis.de.tl/ ist "nur" eine Baukasten Homepage, und hat mich denoch ca. 2-3 Tage arbeit gekostet. 
Meine Frage nun: Wie bekomme ich eine vernünftige Homepage (kostenlos) hin? Muss ich alles per HTML selber schreiben? Bzw. ich kann kein Stück php heißt das ich kann mir EQDKP gleich wieder abschmincken? 
Meine Homepage sollte dann in etwa so aussehen: www.darkcrusaders.de. 

P.S. Falls ich die Homepage selber schreiben müsste könnte mir wohl jemand der sich damit auskennt helfen? 

MfG


----------



## Squarg (26. Juni 2008)

Crâshbâsh schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed User,
> Ich hoffe das hier ist das richtige Forum. Ich wollte meine alte Gilde wieder neu gründen und möchte diesesmal eine Ordentlich Homepage mit EQ-DKP (plus) haben.
> Die Vorläufige HP: http://medianoctis.de.tl/ ist "nur" eine Baukasten Homepage, und hat mich denoch ca. 2-3 Tage arbeit gekostet.
> Meine Frage nun: Wie bekomme ich eine vernünftige Homepage (kostenlos) hin? Muss ich alles per HTML selber schreiben? Bzw. ich kann kein Stück php heißt das ich kann mir EQDKP gleich wieder abschmincken?
> ...



Hallo Crâshbâsh,

Die Homepage die du gepostet hast, (darcrusaders), läuft über ein Privates Webspace und hat auch eine Privat erworbene Domain.
Beides kostet Geld und da ist die Homepage nocht nicht mal dabei !

Eine Homepage wird dir niemand kostenlos erstellen ohne eine Gegenleistung zu bekommen, sei es in Geld- oder Werbe- Form.

Es gibt aber eine Alternative, welche kleine Nachteile hat.
Funpic bietet kostenloses Webspace an. Das heisst dort kannst du deine Homepage hochladen. Allerdings kommt dann ein Popup mit Werbung.
Nic bietet dir kostenlose Domains an. Über die gelangst du dann zu deiner Homepage. Zum Beispiel: www.deinehomepage.de.vu

Alles was du jetzt noch brauchst, ist eine Homepage zum hochladen.

Für eine Homepage sollte man ein CMS - Content Management System benutzen. Dieses System beinhaltet dann zum Beispiel ein Gästebuch,
ein Forum, eine Auflistung deiner Gildenmitglieder etc.

Webspell ist ein sehr bekanntes, beliebtes und einfach zu bedienendes CMS.

Dann brauchst du ein Template, sowas wie die Haut auf die Knochen.

Weil dein CMS Webspell sein wird, musst du dann logischerweise ein Webspell Template suchen.

Esportive bietet kostenlose Webspell Templates an. Die haben aber allerdings kleine Werbebuttons, welche aber ordentlich verbaut sind
und niemanden stören.


Wie du dein Webspace einrichtest, das CMS und das Template auf dein Webspace installierst, beantwortet Google am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.

mfG. Squarg


----------



## gOOvER (26. Juni 2008)

Allerdings muss Dein Webspace PHP5 (mit aktiviertem fopen) und cURL am laufen haben, wenn Du eqdkp-plus laufen lassen willst. Das ist normalerweise nur bei gekauftem Webspace inclusive.

EDIT: Die Page, welche Du oben angeführt hast, basiert auf phpBB und ezPortal, welches beides einfach zu installieren ist. Allerdings benötigt man dann noch MySql Support.


----------



## poTTo (26. Juni 2008)

Also bei der geposteten HP brauchst du keine Kenntnisse von HTML, PHP, CSS o.ä ...> weil wir benutzen wohl den gleichen Baukasten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.sod-wow.de/

Klick mal drauf. Leider kann ich dir nicht sagen wie die Seite "Administriert" wird, das machendie Chefs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist aber so ein komplettpakt, daher wohl nicht all zu schwer.



gruss


----------



## Raefael (26. Juni 2008)

Hmm,
also ich würde es niemanden der keine Ahnung von HTML und PHP zumuten wollen phpBB2 Plus zu installieren und einzurichten.

//Rafa


----------



## Squarg (26. Juni 2008)

Raefael schrieb:


> Hmm,
> also ich würde es niemanden der keine Ahnung von HTML und PHP zumuten wollen phpBB2 Plus zu installieren und einzurichten.
> 
> //Rafa



Es gibt im Internet genügend Tutorials, auch Videotutorials, in denen
alles simpel erklärt wird.

Und wer unbedingt eine Homepage will (welche Gratis sein soll), muss halt auch kleine
Aufgaben übernehmen.


----------



## Syriora (27. Juni 2008)

Eine andere Möglichkeit ist natürlich http://www.playerhost.net/de/

Diese bieten DKP-System an, Forum, Portal, Raidplaner und so weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Intro auf meiner eigenen habe ich deaktiviert, aber ansonsten sieht das schwer nach phpbb samt portalmod aus ^^ 

Zumindest das was ich gesehen hab, meine sieht zur Zeit so aus:

http://srv2.playerhost.net/cojones/portal/portal.php


----------



## Kimliv (29. Juni 2008)

hi

wenn du eine bessere skript-homepage suchst, welche vieleicht noch etwas übersichtlicher als jene von www.darkcrusaders.de ist, kann ich dier mit einer ilch seite und jeweiligem designe weiterhelfen!

von mir erstellte beispiele wären: 

http://www.kimliv.de/ndsw/
http://www.prodigy.kimliv.de/

bei interessee einfach eine pm oder mail an mich mail-adresse

mfg kim


----------



## Specimann (30. Juni 2008)

hallo.

EQ-DKP (plus) kannst du auf Funpic machen wenn du ein Freehost haben willst. Nur dann hast du deine .de-domain die du dir mit monatlichen Gebüren holen musst.

EQ-DKP (plus) ist von ding her einfach zu installiern. Einfach hochladen und den anweisungen Folgen, dann dürfte eigendlich nix schief gehen.


----------



## gOOvER (30. Juni 2008)

Ich hab ihm eqdkp-plus auf Funpic installiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass bei Funpic kein cURL Support gegeben ist, was beim aktualisieren von ItemStats zu Problemen führen kann.


----------

